# Moyu M. Pyra magnet swap



## CornerCutter (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi,

I had the idea of changing the magnets in the Moyu M. Pyraminx. I would put in a different strength.

Does anyone know what strength of magnets are in there now?

And I think they are 4x2mm right?


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 10, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the idea of changing the magnets in the Moyu M. Pyraminx. I would put in a different strength.
> 
> ...


Dudeeee I actually did this!!!! Be careful with the magnets in the pieces. They are like in next to each other. So the sides of the magnets are doing the work. I put extra n50 in the tips and I liked it! I can send a review if you like


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 10, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Dudeeee I actually did this!!!! Be careful with the magnets in the pieces. They are like in next to each other. So the sides of the magnets are doing the work. I put extra n50 in the tips and I liked it! I can send a review if you like


Sure I would like a review! Do you know what strength is in there when you buy it?


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 12, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Sure I would like a review! Do you know what strength is in there when you buy it?


I used N50! I'll send the link when I get home!


----------

